# Hop Trellis - Wire vs Rope



## CaptnToast (21/11/18)

Hi Team

Long time lurker .. first time poster. Got a good space in the backyard and looking for a project and in the early stages of Trellis design etc.

Looking for some insights on the binning wire / string.

A thought I had was, is the heat of the wire in Summer a issue ? I can imagine on a hot summers day that wire would be scorching and assume a toughen string would be better against heat retention

Is this a issue or am i over thinking this ? 

Many thanks in Advance for any insights

Cheers Tim


----------



## wide eyed and legless (21/11/18)

For me I would go the string, they will get a better grip, a good weight of hops and the bines could start sliding down. That's what happened to my tomatoes last year even though I had tied the plants securely to some galvanised tube every thing was fine until the tomatoes started growing, ended up sliding down tube.


----------



## altone (21/11/18)

CaptnToast said:


> Hi Team
> 
> Long time lurker .. first time poster. Got a good space in the backyard and looking for a project and in the early stages of Trellis design etc.
> 
> ...



No hop expert but 2 things I can say, wire can burn plants on very hot sunny days and plants like something a little fibrous to attach to.
Regardless I do use wires in the garden but always add jute as well between the wires.

When I was growing hops I always went with a jute rope.

Now don't have enough room


----------



## devoutharpist (21/11/18)

+1 for rope/twine/etc. Mine are grown more horizontally than most i have seen I could go outside and check, but i think it's six rows of twine running parallel about 40cm apart.


----------



## CaptnToast (27/11/18)

Thanks all .... for all my research i didn't come across any conversation like this ... thanks for clarifying


----------



## BrutusB (27/11/18)

Twine/Rope etc. is best. 

I used stainless steel wire as my parents had it lying around their property sadly the bines couldn't attach and slid down - fixed by threading twine over the top of the SS wire.


----------



## bevan (27/11/18)

This year I’m using bailing twine
https://www.bunnings.com.au/grunt-500m-green-baling-twine_p4310547


----------



## danbeer (28/11/18)

bevan said:


> This year I’m using bailing twine
> https://www.bunnings.com.au/grunt-500m-green-baling-twine_p4310547



Interesting - I had no idea you could buy it in such short lengths.
(I grew up on a farm, and it always came in 5KM lengths...)

FWIW, I also use the bailing twine for trellises (tomato and Hop) - It's Cheap. Plants can stick to it. It's Cheap. Can be replaced every year. and best of all it's Cheap.

Go to a farm supply shop and get a big roll - it will likely last you a lifetime.


----------



## blotto (28/11/18)

I've used clothes line like that successfully for a while now, not had any slide down. Might be a concern if it gets wet maybe, never really thought that would be a problem.


----------

